
How can an artist start thinking like a programmer? - cableshaft
I have a friend who&#x27;s a talented artist that&#x27;s going through a programmer boot camp right now, and today he posed a question &quot;How can I think like a programmer?&quot;<p>I decided to answer that programming is like solving a lot of puzzles, so maybe he should try solving logic puzzles murder mysteries or something (there&#x27;s a board game called Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective that&#x27;s good for that), but he could probably use other suggestions.<p>I&#x27;m also curious what other people think, especially if they were an artist that started picking up programming.
======
Qwertystop
I would say it arises from programming or scripting to solve problems. Think
of something you do in daily life, and try to come up with an algorithmic
solution. Don't worry about actual computability or your ability to code it
unless it's actually something you're planning on automating by computer, of
course.

------
humbleMouse
I think it's something that just happens once you have programmed enough. With
that said, I would tell your friend to keep constructing ERD's for different
business applications. When making ERD's becomes second nature, your brain
becomes wired to break any situation down into a data structure.

